

AT&T-DirecTV deal unlikely to be blocked – wait, what? - RawData
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/05/12/us-dirctv-at-t-m-a-idUSKBN0NX25120150512

======
RawData
How could they not block this?! Has the world gone mad?

